# Hunter X core problems



## Dburgess (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi all,
I am spending a wonderful summer at my inlaws holiday house and they have asked me to look at their watering system because i set a timer for them once &#129315;&#129315;&#128077;
The display is flasimg through a heap of different settings and the readout is jumping aroumd like crazy.
Is the CPU shot or can it be saved?
I have tried seceral hard resets bit nothing has worked.
Ive taken a video of the problem which is below.
Any help would be greatly appreciated, many thanks.


----------



## Dburgess (Dec 28, 2019)

https://youtu.be/UdCCUdMXukU


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dburgess said:


> Hi all,
> I am spending a wonderful summer at my inlaws holiday house and they have asked me to look at their watering system because i set a timer for them once 🤣🤣👍
> The display is flasimg through a heap of different settings and the readout is jumping aroumd like crazy.
> Is the CPU shot or can it be saved?
> ...


Looks like it's in pretty bad shape. Since resetting it doesn't work, I would probably replace it.


----------

